# silly question about "morning wood"



## justdance4me

i have a question for you guys, especially those aged 40+. my stbh is 45 and this morning his "morning wood" woke me up, mainly because i have never felt or noticed it before, but it pretty stiff (sorry tmi) and not as hard as his normal erections I have felt. 

Anyways my question, is having "morning wood" something older men experience all the time also or something that goes away with age? 

My stbh is not on any medication and never had problems with ED before.

Just curious, he's the first much older man that I have been with.


----------



## 40isthenew20

If he is getting an erection in the morning and is in his 40s, then he is one of the lucky guys who have high natural testosterone levels. AM hard-ons are usually for the younger set and that starts to dissipate over time. When you don't yet then any more, that's actually one of the signs of low testosterone. 

As a matter of fact, both men and women's testosterone levels are at their highest in the morning after sleeping and is a great excuse to try to get some 'breakfast in bed' because libido is also at its highest then.


----------



## Sbrown

I thought morning wood was more about circulation than arousal....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy

I agree with 40isthenew20. I'm almost 51 and I rarely get them any more (without influence anyway!). My testosterone is borderline low. When I was younger, every morning pretty much.


----------



## Shaggy

I find it means I need to pee in the morning, but during that bit between sleep and before being awake the pressure sensation down there seems to trick my sleeping brain into having happy thoughts about sex.

They also aren't as hard a real erections because they haven't had the benefit of a partners encouragement. Which is good because that would make going pee impossible.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MY husband is 49.. almost the Big 50..... He can only have sex ONCE a day unless he pops a Viagra slither for another round. Not that I am pushing for more these days, that has past...

*Morning wood * is not a natural state for him to wake up to (I wish!)...When it was , I completely took it for granted !  

But if he lays there and his brain engages on ...it springs up very nicely...and he is ready without my touching him at all... when I reach for that and it's there - it's exciting for me --that yeah.. the plumbing is still working fine.. It is not a "I need to get to the bathroom thing" ..as he is in the mood.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Sbrown said:


> I thought morning wood was more about circulation than arousal....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. Morning wood is when testosterone levels are at their highest. I am 49 and still have morning erections every day. I does make peeing quite awkward first thing in the morning. These AM erections are not caused by sexual thoughts...but by my T levels. 

Many times, morning erections will wake me up....because I happen to roll over on my stomach and notice that I have a "kickstand" pressing into the bed. Time to get up... :rofl:


----------



## 40isthenew20

BeachGuy said:


> I agree with 40isthenew20. I'm almost 51 and I rarely get them any more (without influence anyway!). My testosterone is borderline low. When I was younger, every morning pretty much.


It's a medically-proven fact. And borderline low means that it's low, regardless if your doctor tries to convince you otherwise. 300 to 1000 is the so -called 'normal' range, but D is still a passing grade on the school scale . Would you be happy with a D or rather get an A? 

And influence is always good, too.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Morning wood in a man over 40 is a very good sign that his cardiovascular health is fine. [ I still get mine , my wife loves it, lol , she always says that she caused it , but I know that its normal. Been having them like , forever.]
Its also a sign that testosterone production is still relatively high.Proper exercise , dies helps with this.

But morning wood could be very annoying because it makes it impossible to pee.


----------



## Philat

_i have a question for you guys, especially those aged 40+. my stbh is 45 and this morning his "morning wood" woke me up, mainly because i have never felt or noticed it before, but it pretty stiff (sorry tmi) and not as hard as his normal erections I have felt.

*Anyways my question, is having "morning wood" something older men experience all the time* also or something that goes away with age?

My stbh is not on any medication and never had problems with ED before.

Just curious, he's the first much older man that I have been with._ 

In my experience, yes. And I'm still trying to wrap my head around 45 being "much older"......


----------



## justdance4me

My stbh is 12 years older than me..first man i've been involved with that had that much of an age gap...previously i've dated men 5-8 years older. I've been with him 2 and a half years, living together for one year, not much experience with men in their 40s so I was just curious.


----------



## larry.gray

Caribbean Man said:


> Morning wood in a man over 40 is a very good sign that his cardiovascular health is fine.


Thanks for making me smile :smthumbup:



Caribbean Man said:


> But morning wood could be very annoying because it makes it impossible to pee.


:iagree: It can be downright painful at times. The good thing about getting older is that the wait for it to relax enough is getting shorter.


----------



## I Notice The Details

soccermom2three said:


> That is all.



Nice Soccermom!  :rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man

soccermom2three said:


> My husband is 49 and I swear his morning wood is bigger and harder than it is at night.
> 
> That is all.


Actually it is, because it's filled to maximum capacity with blood.


----------



## justdance4me

Thanks for the feedback guys, it happened again this morning and this time taking the advice above I took full advantage.

Anyways i asked him about it, he said that when he was heavier and on the verge of type 2 diabetes it did not happen but now that he's lost almost 100lbs, goes to the gym every day, watches what he eats, quit drinking except for wine daily, his body has been doing wonderful things and he feels like he's 30! So I guess being healthy does have something to do with it!!

At least he has stamina during the playful times and can engage in a few times a day if needed, and SimplyA I will remember what you say and NOT take these times for granted as I understand they will end soon.


----------



## Caribbean Man

justdance4me said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, it happened again this morning and this time taking the advice above I took full advantage.
> 
> Anyways i asked him about it, he said that when he was heavier and on the verge of type 2 diabetes it did not happen but now that he's lost almost 100lbs, goes to the gym every day, watches what he eats, quit drinking except for wine daily, his body has been doing wonderful things and he feels like he's 30! So I guess being healthy does have something to do with it!!
> 
> At least he has stamina during the playful times and can engage in a few times a day if needed, and SimplyA I will remember what you say and NOT take these times for granted as I understand they will end soon.



I' glad that he changed his lifestyle, I firmly believe that ED is caused mostly a certain type of lifestyle.

Also very important is that you mentioned smoking.
Smoking does cause ED , especially in middle aged men.

It's good that the literally " took matters into his own hands " and made the positive changes that you are benefiting from.
Life is beautiful!


----------



## larry.gray

O hell yes exercise does wonders for this. I've gotten in much better shape over the last two years. I didn't do it for the bedroom performance, that was a wonderful side effect.

My biggest was the worry about type II diabetes. Most of America is going to be type II if we keep up our lifestyle. The sad part is that those that react properly to type II will then be leading a lifestyle that would have just avoided it to begin with if only adopted a healthy lifestyle sooner.


----------



## justdance4me

I should mention I did not know him when he was heavy, so can't compare before and after, just taking his word for it! I probably would not have given him the time of day had i met him when he was not very healthy!


----------



## OhGeesh

Caribbean Man said:


> I' glad that he changed his lifestyle, I firmly believe that ED is caused mostly a certain type of lifestyle.
> 
> Also very important is that you mentioned smoking.
> Smoking does cause ED , especially in middle aged men.
> 
> It's good that the literally " took matters into his own hands " and made the positive changes that you are benefiting from.
> Life is beautiful!


I think most middle aged ED is psychological!! A easty test is when you masturbate is your penis hard? Then when you try to have sex it's more floppy, have to stop and start, etc?

If so it's 100% mental!


----------



## Caribbean Man

OhGeesh said:


> I think most middle aged ED is psychological!! A easty test is when you masturbate is your penis hard? Then when you try to have sex it's more floppy, have to stop and start, etc?
> 
> If so it's 100% mental!


I think I agree with you.

I also feel that excessive masturbation, or /and bad masturbation techniques in middle aged men especially, can contribute to ED issues.
A woman's v-jay- jay cannot compare to the tight rip of a fist.
I think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## justdance4me

about the masturbation - if you are a 40+ aged man, getting plenty from your spouse are you still masturbating? And by plenty I mean on average at LEAST 7 times per week. I'm wondering if my stbh is masturbating AND doing me that frequently too. I have never turned him down, not once in our 2.5 years together. When I met him I remember him telling me he likes to f***, didn't say have sex, didn't say make love but f***....he generally doesn't have to ask to have sex, and if he does he uses the f word...he talks dirty and has a massive ego.. but thats what i find attractive about him.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I think only he can answer that for you.
Some men have a very high drive and frankly speaking , sometimes men like some self love too.
With masturbation you get to indulge in whatever fantasy you want.
Whilst with sex you must focus all your energy on your lover , to please her.

The only problem I see with masturbation is when it is excessive and replaces real intimacy with your spouse.
But if there's a lot of sex my guess is that masturbation would probably be almost non existent.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> I think only he can answer that for you.
> Some men have a very high drive and frankly speaking , sometimes men like some self love too.
> With masturbation you get to indulge in whatever fantasy you want.
> Whilst with sex you must focus all your energy on your lover , to please her.
> 
> The only problem I see with masturbation is when it is excessive and replaces real intimacy with your spouse.
> But if there's a lot of sex my guess is that masturbation would probably be almost non existent.


:iagree:


----------



## TiggyBlue

Caribbean Man said:


> *A woman's v-jay- jay cannot compare to the tight rip of a fist*.
> I think I remember reading that somewhere.


I'm this one might be able to lol

Worlds Stronges Vagina Guinness Book of Records - YouTube


----------



## Caribbean Man

TiggyBlue said:


> I'm this one might be able to lol
> 
> Worlds Stronges Vagina Guinness Book of Records - YouTube


She must be KGB.
Those Russians are at it again.


----------



## Caribbean Man

TiggyBlue said:


> I'm this one might be able to lol
> 
> Worlds Stronges Vagina Guinness Book of Records - YouTube


I don't want to hijack this thread so I'm sending you a youtube vid via PM.

Guaranteed to make you laugh !


----------



## larry.gray

Caribbean Man said:


> I also feel that excessive masturbation, or /and bad masturbation techniques in middle aged men especially, can contribute to ED issues.
> A woman's v-jay- jay cannot compare to the tight rip of a fist.
> I think I remember reading that somewhere.


Does. Not. Compute.

Maybe if a woman never does kegels and they guys has worn out all sensitivity.


----------



## Caribbean Man

larry.gray said:


> Does. Not. Compute.
> 
> Maybe if a woman never does kegels and they guys has worn out all sensitivity.


I don't know for sure Larry.

I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Fozzy

I'm 38 and have recently begun losing some excess weight. The morning wood has returned with a vengeance.

It's definitely more related to circulation rather than arousal. In fact, I can pee just fine with morning wood, because the prostate hasn't engaged fully, like it would in a state of arousal.

Just a little trickier to aim.


----------



## anotherguy

justdance4me said:


> i have a question for you guys, especially those aged 40+. my stbh is 45 and this morning his "morning wood" woke me up, mainly because i have never felt or noticed it before, but it pretty stiff (sorry tmi) and not as hard as his normal erections I have felt.
> 
> Anyways my question, is having "morning wood" something older men experience all the time also or something that goes away with age?
> 
> My stbh is not on any medication and never had problems with ED before.
> 
> Just curious, he's the first much older man that I have been with.


ugh.

Im 48, and morning wood is a big (..er...important..) part of our sexual relationship. At least it seems that way.

I, we, have always been an ...uhm.. er.... morning people. Ever since my teens. I cant remember a morning when I havent woken up without a ... ahhh.. well.. situation going on. And I mean a raging situation. She - I guess - also has me trained to act on it since the first thing she does is reach for a handful or back up into me and...er...'clench' and then - well its all downhill from there really. It definitely makes it hard (ahh..difficult) to get out of bed in a bad mood when we have been laying there like spent fish all wrapped up together. What were we arguing about yesterday? Who knows.

My point is - I have noticed the past year or 2 that things are not quite as.. um...er...turgid... when I first wake up. Semi-Steely Dan I guess you could say - rather than pulsing cast iron. Still nothing that 30 seconds of her rubbing up against me doesnt instantly remedy (she still very much knows how to get me... uhm.. inflated) - but I have to say it is....new. We still have sex almost every morning - but I have begun to wonder at the day when perhaps this isnt the case and it almost makes me apoplectic and frantic.  Its scary to contemplate what we would do if we didnt have this.

In any case - just enjoy. 

'never noticed it before', and 'does it go away with age'? Well - I guess I would say 'Really?' and 'Hopefully Not!'. And nope - morning lumber is definitely not for older guys only. My small survey sample size (1) says some guys have it their entire lives....up to a point yet to be determined...


----------



## ocotillo

I have a 60th birthday coming up and I still wake up with the 'wood', so I don't think it's an age thing so much as it's an overall health & hormone level thing.


----------



## GTdad

ocotillo said:


> I have a 60th birthday coming up and I still wake up with the 'wood', so I don't think it's an age thing so much as it's an overall health & hormone level thing.


I mostly agree, though I think age is A factor. 51, and the wood isn't as woody as often, but still pretty regular.

But I'm just sitting here thinking "damn, I wish my wife reacted the same way that jerk anotherguy's wife reacts."


----------



## anotherguy

I hope it doesnt come off as bragging. What I was trying to say is 'what the heck are we going to do when the wood turns into putty'?

We are on different clocks and she goes to bed late and me early.. I see it as a hurdle someday. Maybe we will just figure it out by then.


----------



## ocotillo

GTdad said:


> I mostly agree, though I think age is A factor.


Agree. Age is certainly a factor, because it eventually affects our overall health and hormone levels in negative ways. 

For most people, the aging process greatly accelerates right around 60, which is something I'm not looking forward to at all..


----------



## GTdad

Don't mind me, man. I'm just jealous.


----------



## omgitselaine

"Morning wood" , "Evening wood" , "Afternoon wood" ummmmmm ................ not for nothing wood is wood and I love them all !!!


----------



## justdance4me

anotherguy said:


> ugh.
> 
> Im 48, and morning wood is a big (..er...important..) part of our sexual relationship. At least it seems that way.
> 
> I, we, have always been an ...uhm.. er.... morning people. Ever since my teens. I cant remember a morning when I havent woken up without a ... ahhh.. well.. situation going on. And I mean a raging situation. She - I guess - also has me trained to act on it since the first thing she does is reach for a handful or back up into me and...er...'clench' and then - well its all downhill from there really. It definitely makes it hard (ahh..difficult) to get out of bed in a bad mood when we have been laying there like spent fish all wrapped up together. What were we arguing about yesterday? Who knows.
> 
> My point is - I have noticed the past year or 2 that things are not quite as.. um...er...turgid... when I first wake up. Semi-Steely Dan I guess you could say - rather than pulsing cast iron. Still nothing that 30 seconds of her rubbing up against me doesnt instantly remedy (she still very much knows how to get me... uhm.. inflated) - but I have to say it is....new. We still have sex almost every morning - but I have begun to wonder at the day when perhaps this isnt the case and it almost makes me apoplectic and frantic.  Its scary to contemplate what we would do if we didnt have this.
> 
> In any case - just enjoy.
> 
> *'never noticed it before', and 'does it go away with age'? Well - I guess I would say 'Really?' *and 'Hopefully Not!'. And nope - morning lumber is definitely not for older guys only. My small survey sample size (1) says some guys have it their entire lives....up to a point yet to be determined...


Well its a rarity that we wake up together, he's usually up and at em at 6am even on weekends to go to the gym, make breakfast etc. Thats why I havent noticed before. Even the times we do wake up together, I move around a lot in my sleep and find myself waking up on the edge of the bed and we have a king size bed!


----------



## oldgeezer

justdance4me said:


> i have a question for you guys, especially those aged 40+. my stbh is 45 and this morning his "morning wood" woke me up, mainly because i have never felt or noticed it before, but it pretty stiff (sorry tmi) and not as hard as his normal erections I have felt.
> 
> Anyways my question, is having "morning wood" something older men experience all the time also or something that goes away with age?
> 
> My stbh is not on any medication and never had problems with ED before.
> 
> Just curious, he's the first much older man that I have been with.


Well... I've read part of this thread and what some say isn't quite right. 

"Morning wood" is natural and normal. Men should have it MOST of the time. However, erections during sleep are cyclical, meaning it's up, it's down, it's up, it's down. That's how the body maintains the ability to have them in the first place. 

Lots of guys say that a full bladder makes it more common or more intense. I agree. I also find that a full bladder turns me into a fast freddy... Nothing I can do, short of stopping keeps me from going over the edge fast, with a full bladder. 

You do NOT have an erection in the morning due to higher testosterone. However, you can't have it WITHOUT a good level of testosterone. What drives it is a combination of hormones, autonomous nervous system, and sleep - the body is very busy during sleep doing maintenance, and that's one of them. If you have low T, the muscles that cause an erection atrophy a bit and make it more difficult, weak, or not at all.


----------



## oldgeezer

anotherguy said:


> ugh.
> 
> 
> 'never noticed it before', and 'does it go away with age'? Well - I guess I would say 'Really?' and 'Hopefully Not!'. And nope - morning lumber is definitely not for older guys only. My small survey sample size (1) says some guys have it their entire lives....up to a point yet to be determined...


It doesn't need to go away at all. 

If you have any concerns, one of the places with great information is called peak testosterone. And it's not just about sex or boners 

Diabetes, sleep, and many "age related" complaints are really just low T and other hormone problems.


----------



## pierrematoe

48 years old here and get morning wood pretty regular. It's also one of my favorite times to masturbate as well


----------



## Holland

Mr H is a very HD man in his 50's, if he doesn't wake up with one then it only takes a few seconds of me snuggling up to him and it is all on. Personally I am not a morning kind of person but I am more than happy to take advantage of his "morning wood" and send him on his way to face the day feeling very happy. 

Have to say that even though I am not a morning girl, waking up and feeling his erection against my backside is one of life's little pleasures, love it.


----------



## NewHubs

I usually have "all day wood"


----------



## Amplexor

56 YO here. Not having morning wood is the exception, not the rule. We are morning people too.


----------



## samyeagar

Holland said:


> Mr H is a very HD man in his 50's, if he doesn't wake up with one then it only takes a few seconds of me snuggling up to him and it is all on. Personally I am not a morning kind of person but I am more than happy to take advantage of his "morning wood" and send him on his way to face the day feeling very happy.
> 
> Have to say that even though I am not a morning girl, waking up and feeling his erection against my backside is one of life's little pleasures, love it.


41 years old here. My STBW is NOT a morning person at all. I wake up much earlier than her for work, and I really would love to have the whole hug and kiss thing on my way out the door, but realize it's just not ever happening...can't have it all I guess. I usually have raging morning wood and we have had morning sex a few times on special occasions, but also had some failures where it just goes down right away, think it is because I know she is not a morning person, and would be just as fine staying asleep.


----------



## romantic_guy

I am 58 and still get them every morning...or during the night. Sometimes it wakes me up in the middle of the night...it can be so annoying! However, morning wood shows that a man has a healthy cardiovascular system, among other things. One reason I keep in shape (I run about 15 miles a week) is so I can have sex for a very long time!

There is an old test to see if a man's ED is psychological or physiological. He is to put a cigar band around his penis. If it is broken in the morning, he had an erection during the night indicating that his ED could be psychological.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Well, my wife and I never have sex. Last time was a quickie in the beginning of July and I wouldn't be surprised if we go the rest of the year and beyond without having sex. Sometimes I can't remember what it feels like. Obviously to make up for it, I masturbate a LOT ... at least once a day. Doesn't replace the intimacy but at least it keeps me from going nuts, lol. Interestingly, I stopped for awhile ... see how I felt ... and the morning wood stopped. I wondered if it was because of my age (46). I recently started back up again (it has just been too long without sex) and the morning wood came back with a vengeance. That is the opposite of what I expected.


----------



## ocotillo

romantic_guy said:


> However, morning wood shows that a man has a healthy cardiovascular system, among other things. One reason I keep in shape (I run about 15 miles a week) is so I can have sex for a very long time!




Same here and high-five to another runner.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Well, my wife and I never have sex. Last time was a quickie in the beginning of July and I wouldn't be surprised if we go the rest of the year and beyond without having sex. Sometimes I can't remember what it feels like. Obviously to make up for it, I masturbate a LOT ... at least once a day. Doesn't replace the intimacy but at least it keeps me from going nuts, lol. Interestingly, I stopped for awhile ... see how I felt ... and the morning wood stopped. I wondered if it was because of my age (46). I recently started back up again (it has just been too long without sex) and the morning wood came back with a vengeance. That is the opposite of what I expected.


It sounds strange but if it works for you go ahead :smthumbup:

Are you ok with no having any intimacy with your wife? I just could not do it


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my wife and I never have sex. Last time was a quickie in the beginning of July and I wouldn't be surprised if we go the rest of the year and beyond without having sex. Sometimes I can't remember what it feels like. Obviously to make up for it, I masturbate a LOT ... at least once a day. Doesn't replace the intimacy but at least it keeps me from going nuts, lol. Interestingly, I stopped for awhile ... see how I felt ... and the morning wood stopped. I wondered if it was because of my age (46). I recently started back up again (it has just been too long without sex) and the morning wood came back with a vengeance. That is the opposite of what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds strange but if it works for you go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ok with no having any intimacy with your wife? I just could not do it
Click to expand...

Oh heck no I'm not ok with it. A man with that in his life has a bounce in his step and testosterone flooding his system. I'm a shell. Let's face it, how much of a man's motivation in life is related to that? I would say a great deal. When you feel as if it is not possible ... well, it's difficult. I try to convince myself that I don't need it and try to focus on other things but I'm not doing a very good job. I'm doing myself no favors by coming here and reading ... in graphic detail ... about all the people who do have it and whose concern is limited to whether or not to do anal or some other similar issue, lol. I do consider myself fortunate though that I'm not dealing with the horrific and devastating issues that some here are dealing with. 

I've tried to fix this for a long time with little success. I've all but given up on that. I'm not in a position to end things right now so I wait and deal with it best I can.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

It's not just morning wood. A man should be getting erections on and off throughout the night. It doesn't matter when I wake up, I always have an erection. If I wake up at 2 am - erection. 4 am - erection. To echo others already, since I lost a little over 50 lbs, my high libido is even higher, erections are even more firm and I actually gained 0.25" in length because I lost fat.

ETA - I'm 39 years old.


----------



## Caribbean Man

@ Octillo and Romantic_Guy.
Good going on the 15 mile run / week.:smthumbup:
I used to do it , mostly through hills, but now I'm in the gym hitting the irons, and doing 30 sprints on the spinbike
Anyway yes. 
Good cardiovascular health = great erections and better stamina.


----------



## romantic_guy

Caribbean Man said:


> @ Octillo and Romantic_Guy.
> Good going on the 15 mile run / week.:smthumbup:
> I used to do it , mostly through hills, but now I'm in the gym hitting the irons, and doing 30 sprints on the spinbike
> Anyway yes.
> Good cardiovascular health = great erections and better stamina.


Yes, exercise and eating right are so important. The key is finding what works for you. I tried the gym for a while, but for me, if I had to go somewhere, I would talk myself out of it too often. This way, I go out my door and start running...and I hate it, but I like the results. The other thing that keeps me going is my father in law. He is almost 80 and still runs a couple of miles three days a week. If he can do it, so can I.


----------



## ocotillo

Caribbean Man said:


> @ Octillo and Romantic_Guy.
> Good going on the 15 mile run / week.:smthumbup:
> I used to do it , mostly through hills, but now I'm in the gym hitting the irons, and doing 30 sprints on the spinbike
> Anyway yes.
> Good cardiovascular health = great erections and better stamina.


I used to enjoy lifting, but right around 48 or so, developed acid reflux. For some reason that I don't really understand, lifting aggravated it while running seemed to make it better.

Running three to six miles in the mornings has become almost a spiritual experience, but maybe that's just the effect of mild oxygen deprivation - LOL


----------



## Caribbean Man

ocotillo said:


> *Running three to six miles in the mornings has become almost a spiritual experience, but maybe that's just the effect of mild oxygen deprivation - LOL*


LOL,

I thought that I was singular in this regard!
Yes, it's kinda like " Nirvana " after the first 15 minutes.
Your mind and consciousness become one.
There is no dissonance.


But I really do want to start back, maybe soon.


----------

